# What happened to Jerry's River Guide Webpages?



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

There used to be a website with detailed writeups on lots of Colorado rivers called Jerry's River Guide. Anyone know what happened to it? It was hosted by Mesa State at one time but all I get now is a 404 error when I hit the old bookmark.

Thanks!

-AH


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

Never heard of it but what do you need to know that isn't in AW, old testament, new testament, etc.?


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

I used to use Jerry's guide. He had great trip reports and covered a lot of miles in his canoe. I remember a lot of his hyperlinks not working and then my shortcut quit working and I stopped looking for it. I definitely got a lot of good beta that wasn't available elsewhere 10 years ago.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## yojimbo (Oct 12, 2003)

Jerry's Local River Guide

That one?


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

yojimbo said:


> Jerry's Local River Guide
> 
> That one?


Yep, that one. Not sure what happened to the link I had but this works.

Thanks!

-AH


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Andy H. said:


> Yep, that one. Not sure what happened to the link I had but this works.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -AH


Looks like he changed universities as many of the links in the site still point to the old universities domain. If you swap out the domain the broken links on his site will work.


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

Thank's I've been looking for this as well!


----------



## deadlizard (Mar 10, 2008)

*Yeah, this is an oldie but goodie.*

Used it quite in the long ago.


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

Andy H. said:


> There used to be a website with detailed writeups on lots of Colorado rivers called Jerry's River Guide. Anyone know what happened to it? It was hosted by Mesa State at one time but all I get now is a 404 error when I hit the old bookmark.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -AH



Let me google that for you

Great site!


----------

